# Excuse my ignorance, but...



## Floatsum (Nov 10, 2008)

What is "Tin foil hat"?
Looking through this site a bit I see mention of it fairly often. Never heard of it before.
Yup, I'm new here.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Tin Foil Hat Wearers...
It's an insult aimed towards the 'Alien Invasion' and 'Government Mind Reading' bunch.

You know, the 'End Of The World' types that think:

Date code stickers on the back of road signs are secret markings locating gun owners and pointing the way to concentration camps...

Fluoride added to drinking water is a government conspiracy to pacify the the population,
(not realizing that big business has already done that with with 'Mood Stabilizers' & 'Anti-Depression' pills and made trillions of dollars doing it!)

NATO is going to invade and take control of the US...

If you feel a need to stockpile bibles and ammunition...

-------------------

With those guys, it's always one big conspiracy after another...
And they all see them selves as the 'Persecuted' ones that will rise up after the big take over to fight for the 'Constitutional Rights' of the repressed peoples...
(Delusions of grandeur)

What they don't realize is...
You can't have an open conspiracy without the willing participation of all involved.

And they don't realize they bought into the line of crap someone was selling!
Now they are buying the product line from those people, 
All the literature, 'Survival' equipment, and other associated 'Accessories' that go with it....

Not realizing that in every major disaster we've had, or every natural disaster that's happened world wide,
Everyone has pitched in to help, not rushed in to take over.

SO! If you are one of the 'Chosen Ones' that is going to rise up after the fall of civilization and avenge the American people.... Then get your tin foil hat ready now so the space aliens and government mind reading beam can't suck the thoughts out of your head!
------------------------------------

*If you are here to pick up ideas on sustainable living, growing and canning your own food,
tips and tricks for cheap living or just wanting pointers on hiking or camping, then you should do OK here!*


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

<---Sporting the new 2009 version already!


----------



## Floatsum (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh. 
Got it.


----------



## khan (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

Watch the movie "Signs", with Mel Gibson.


----------



## kc5fm (Oct 12, 2008)

*Paranoia on the rise*



Floatsum said:


> What is "Tin foil hat"?
> Looking through this site a bit I see mention of it fairly often.


_If you think they're out to get you, you're not alone._

_Paranoia, once assumed to afflict only schizophrenics, may be a lot more common than previously thought._

At least in England. Surely it's not happening here.


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

kc5fm said:


> _If you think they're out to get you, you're not alone._
> 
> _Paranoia, once assumed to afflict only schizophrenics, may be a lot more common than previously thought._
> 
> At least in England. Surely it's not happening here.


I used to laugh, but now I'm included.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Tex said:


> Watch the movie "Signs", with Mel Gibson.


You mean Conspiracy Theory?


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

In 'Signs' the kids were all wearing Tinfoil hats,
In 'Conspiracy Theory', the guy had his entire room lined with a foil backed fire proofing insulation.
-------------------

There was a local market that the old guy had the entire inside of the building lined in tin/aluminum foil.
Never bothered to ask "WHY?" since the old guy was more than a little off 'Center'...
-------------------

There is a local 'Gun Dealer' (doesn't have a 'Store', sells out of the trunk of his car) and he has completely lined the inside of his house trailer, windows and all, with 'Tin Foil'...
Says it keep the CIA, FBI, NSA and any other combination you can think of from listening in on his conversations...
--------------------

Excerpt from above listed link, (Thanks kc5fm, good read!)

"_Dennis Combs, an assistant professor of psychology at the University of Texas at Tyler, has been studying paranoia for about a decade. When he first started conducting paranoia studies, mostly in college students, he found that about 5 percent of them had paranoid thoughts. In recent years, that has tripled to about 15 percent, he said._"

That estimation holds with the 15% figure the MENSA journal recently quoted for seriously paranoid people...
And the Journal for the American Psychiatric association recently quoted 15 % for a rough estimate.

With 300 million Americans, that means 45 MILLION of them are seriously disturbed with Paranoia!!!

Comforting though to fall asleep by tonight!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

What is paranoia though? Checking your windows and doors at night, carrying a gun just in case. Technically I could see that has 'paranoia' to a researcher as to most it's just being prepared. Not thinking someone is out to get you but someone could.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't know what the 'Technical' definition is,
And I'm sure depending on what collage campus or mental health facility you are in, the 'Psychiatric' definition would change...

I guess I'm 'Schizophrenic'...
I leave my doors unlocked, leave the keys in the ignition,
BUT,
I have a loaded pistol next to my bed...

----------------------------------

My definition would be...

I would say it is anyone that thinks Someone is out to get THEM directly, a dedicated effort....

Like thinking there are people putting 'Mind Control' drugs in the drinking water...

Believing there are people dedicated to keeping track of everything you do,
Or,
Believing there is someone or some agency that is dedicated to keeping you from reaching your 'Potential'...
--------------------

The 'Conspiracy' Paranoids are always believing there is some great 'Conspiracy' against the general population...
When of course, there isn't...

The real 'Conspiracies' are 'Open'...
Like cheaper gasoline here than in the rest of the world...
England pays between $8 & $12 USD for a gallon, and we crank about paying more than $2 a gallon.

It's our tax dollars subsidizing the oil industry in this country...

We have the leakiest government in the world! 
NOTHING is kept secret for very long!

The Revel toy company had models out of the F-17 Stealth 'Fighter' and B-2 Stealth Bomber before they were ever unveiled to the public!
That meas the TOY COMPANIES were ahead of the average American!

The biggest 'Open' conspiracy going on right now is the war in Iraq.
It's an excuse for Haliburton to steal BILLIONS!
According to the GAO (Government Accounting Office) there is a total of 9 BILLION just flat missing, and another 140 billion that was 'Misappropriated' by Haliburton.

It's costing us 12 BILLION a month to keep the troops in Iraq looking for those "Weapons Of Mass Destruction"...
The reason we went to war in Iraq in the first place!
----------------------

With BILLIONS being grabbed every week, 
Do you REALLY think they waste time checking out what you bought at the local 'McBurger' place and what porno you are watching on the internet?


----------



## Big B (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not paranoid, I'm 'ultra' vigilent!
:


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

*Tin foil*









My cat protects me from...THEM!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I wonder if researchers consider Alex Jones paranoid.


----------



## Floatsum (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmmm, Let's see,,,
Am I paranoid?
Errr, "Afraid" not.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Personally, 'PARANOID' and 'INSANITY' are about the same thing to me...

Examples would be...
*
Preparing for alien invasion.*

Interestingly enough, about 55% of Americans believe there are 'Extra Terrestrials' or 'Intelligent Life Forms' out in space.
This would be logical thinking.

Since there are about 400 BILLION stars in our very SMALL Galaxy,
And about 400 BILLION Galaxies we know about already,
The odds are pretty good that life evolved somewhere else but on this little mud ball we call home...

400 BILLION stars with just an average of TWO planets means there are 800 BILLION chances there is life in our own galaxy somewhere...

And since what we call 'Intelligent' life (Modern Humans) are only about 200,000 years old at best, it would be reasonable to assume that some of those 12 billion year old galaxies would have got a head start on us...
.............

BUT!
Modern man is only 4,000 or 5,000 years from living in caves and holes in the ground!
We still can't seem to move past Superstitious Aboriginal Religions and War and work together...

I'm sure there were evolved species that didn't have war to stop their progress...
----------

Anyway, It doesn't mean I'm going to plan for an Invasion!
Laws of physics still applies, and they aren't going to travel for 1.5 MILLION years minimum just to come here and pick a fight!

-------------------------------------------

I don't believe we have a *Government that would attack it's own people*, even when isolated incidents like the Democratic Convention beat down in '68 and Kent State shootings on 4-May-70...
I just can't believe that our national guard, reserves, and regular army would turn against the population even if ordered...

So I don't plan for an occupation by our own troops.
----------------------------

*No country is stupid enough to invade a country that is as armed as the citizens are in this country*...
The British were the last to try it on 9/11/1812 and it didn't work out so well for them...
The spent two years getting clobbered right and left!

So I don't really fear invasion of any kind...

I don't believe the municipalities are trying to pacify us by putting fluoride in the water.
That's a public works project, the science is clear on it, and it's a good thing in areas that don't naturally have fluoridated water.

*Secret Fluoride Poisoning*, is the big conspiracy for some of the paranoids,
BUT,
They stand by saying nothing while growth hormones are pumped into beef, pork & chicken!
Growth Hormones are CHEMICALS, they DO NOT cook away or break down at cooking temperatures,
So the chemical hormones are delivered DIRECTLY to the humans that consume them!

Our collective children sprout into puberty at 8 & 9 years old, kids act out in ways that were simply never heard of prior to the hormones,

Adults gain weight IN MASS, just like the Hormones are intended to mature and add weight to the live stock!

This is VERY easy to prove,
Take a look at any community that DOES NOT use hormones in the meat they consume as the control group...

Jewish (Kosher) meats don't allow hormones/antibiotic loading and you just don't hear about 'Morbid Obesity' being a problem in the Jewish community...
You don't hear about Jewish street gangs running wild, dealing dope and shooting each other in drive bys!

Amish that don't use growth hormones/antibiotic loading and you don't hear about 'Amish Drive Bys', You don't hear about Amish kids running in uncontrollable packs,
You don't hear about giant fat Amish adults...

Want a 'Conspiracy'... There you go!
It's what we call an 'Open' conspiracy since no one denies it in particular, anyone with access to a library or the internet can find out about it,
But we still tolerate it because it's 'Convent' for use to do so...

-----------------------------
-----------------------------

Now, We do have floods, tornadoes, earthquakes, hurricanes, blizzards, ect.
They are VERY REAL and should be planned for.
.........

To a lesser extent, we have a volatile, and somewhat fragile food supply market. It doesn't take much, including the cost of transportation, to drive prices WAY up!
.......

We all know how volatile the FOSSIL FUEL market can be!

Finding ways to insulate against fuel costs would be good money spent...

Buying in bulk or on contract when the prices are reasonable (LIKE NOW!)
And practicing fuel conservation even when the prices are reasonable...

Avoiding the Fossil Fuels all together would be better!
Solar (Thermal & PV), 
Water (Micro-Hydro), 
Wind (Mechanical & Electric), 
Earth (Geo-Thermal Loop and Volcanic Vents)
Are ALL good ideas that can be used in tandem to make your OWN POWER...
Doesn't matter how much power you use if you MAKE IT YOUR SELF, Sustainably!
.......

Anyway, drop Paranoia for *ACTION*!
Stop worrying about the bad things that might-possibly-maybe-might happen and trade them in (and all the baggage that goes with them!) in on doing something in the NOW!

Raise your own food (or at least some of it!),
Make your own power! (or at least some of it!),
Cut down on your 'Intake', and pump up your 'Production'!

Every time I see people cramming into the Gyms and 'Fitness' places I have to chuckle!
All they need to do is pick up a Hoe or Rake or Axe and gets some REAL work done!
Make progress instead of running on an endless treadmill or fake stairway to no where!

Want to lift weights? Cut, split & stack some firewood!
You will have a world class chest and arms in NO TIME!

Want to stop pulling on those rubber bands on the 'Gym' machine!?
Fire the 'Gardner' and do your own yard...
Or better yet, Actually have a REAL GARDEN!

Want to stop making those trips to the 'Health Food' store or stop saying "I need to eat healthier!"?
Can your own Garden food! YOU control EXACTLY what goes into it, and what goes into YOU if you do!


----------



## gysgtdchsr7292 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Well Said Hammer*

JeepHammer,
I find about 98% of what you say right on the money, 1% a little off base and the other 1% out in the lunatic fringe (We still can't seem to move past Superstitious Aboriginal Religions) . Keep up the good postings.

I've never thought about Alien invasion, or an invasion by a foriegn power, how ever we have had our territorial lands occupied by and invading army (military) before as late as the 20th century (Japan in Alaska - WW-II). We also have had civil (a misnomer) unrest that is real, and a real possibility in the future. As you stated above roving bands of punks preying on volunteers (no one is a victim of a crime).

Natural disasters would be the main focus of being prepared, with a few exceptions, (Watt's Riots, Rodney King Riots, and 3 Mile Island or the Train wreck in Granite SC.) To be prepare though means to me to be prepared for any (all) circumstances.


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

Dean said:


> What is paranoia though? Checking your windows and doors at night, carrying a gun just in case. Technically I could see that has 'paranoia' to a researcher as to most it's just being prepared. Not thinking someone is out to get you but someone could.


Well...........The clinical definition says this:

Paranoia is a disturbed thought process characterized by excessive anxiety or fear, often to the point of irrationality and delusion. Paranoid thinking typically includes persecutory beliefs concerning a perceived threat towards oneself.

I guess if something you are fearful or concerned about affected your daily life to the point that you could not go about a regular routine you would be considered paranoid.

Me........I live in what I like to call an "Alert" state. I'm aware of things and people around me when I'm out and about, I check doors in the house before turning in for the night...etc.......But the things I'm alert to don't keep me from enjoying life.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

gysgtdchsr7292 said:


> JeepHammer,
> I find about 98% of what you say right on the money, 1% a little off base and the other 1% out in the lunatic fringe (We still can't seem to move past Superstitious Aboriginal Religions) . Keep up the good postings.


There are guys here that claim the government is reading your minds, or worse yet, planting thoughts in your heads with fluoride in the water, and you think *I'm* on the "lunatic fringe"!

It's America, you can think what you want to...
It's in the constitution!



> I've never thought about Alien invasion, or an invasion by a foriegn power,
> how ever we have had our territorial lands occupied by and invading army (military) before as late as the 20th century *(Japan in Alaska - WW-II)*.


Um, No, that isn't correct.
Japan invaded the Farthest tip of the Allusion islands, which were still claimed by both America, Russia (Siberia) and even Portugal tried to claim them at the same time.
Russia (Siberia) was actually still claiming the Allusion islands until about 1998 when they were actually (finally) deeded over to the US formally.
(for trade concession and dismissal of debits if you were paying attention)

Anyway, Alaska wasn't a state, it was a Territory during WW II.
No invader has put foot on the US since 12-Sept-1814...
Unless you want to argue the point with the US Army War Collage.

As for the rest of the rant, It's late and I'm tired...
I might set the record straight on the rest of the 'Inconsistences' or I might have pudding...
There really isn't anything in it for me to teach a history lesson...


----------



## wd4nyl (Nov 26, 2008)

"Date code stickers on the back of road signs are secret markings locating gun owners and pointing the way to concentration camps..."

Actually thats true...

And, if you look closely at your computer screen it's made up of little dots. One of those dots. The 367th one on the 494th row from the top is a camera recording your every move and mood.

But, thats actually a comfort if you think about it. Just like when you have a tapeworm - you are never truly alone...


----------



## KYprep (Nov 28, 2008)

wd4nyl said:


> " Just like when you have a tapeworm - you are never truly alone...


my new quote of the wek LOL


----------



## Miss GREEN Jeans (Dec 30, 2008)

*What Tin Foil Hats Are For*



Floatsum said:


> What is "Tin foil hat"?
> Looking through this site a bit I see mention of it fairly often. Never heard of it before.
> Yup, I'm new here.


OH My! After reading all the posts responding to Floatsum I realised what my Step-daughter and her new husband must be thinking about ME!!! Just before Christmas I gave them a cloth grocery bag full of recycled, biodigradable stuff, crank powered light, shade grown coffee... you get the picture. *One of the items was recycled tin foil*. Step daughter really looked at that tin foil. WHAT WAS SHE THINKING? You guys got me giggling to myself. Maybe I'll have a bunch of cardboard covered with tin foil (for solar "cookit" laying out, but not constructed) See if she asks about the purpose. Dare I play this game with these 35 yr old kids?


----------



## jdkillson (Aug 3, 2009)

hi there.......
I got the point.


----------



## ki4meu (Sep 15, 2009)

*Give you a current example*

There is another survivalist's forum that I have been reading on for about a year. One of the best known on the net. Suddenly I logged in last night to find myself threatened with having my account closed because I was a "lurker" who never posted. Not only that, it was insinuated that we who just read and had never posted might be spying for the government on other forum members.

I didn't know I had to post, and I didn't like being threatened. When I posted an introduction and expressed my iritation at being threatened my post was pulled and I was banned.

So, I did a little internet research and foudn that the man who owns the site has recently been in the news for putting no tresspassing signs and gates across public roads that run thru his "compound" and threatening people who go past the gates with guns.

All in the name of protecting his "church" from the gubmint.

That is a tinfoil hatter.

By the way, I am a Baptist pastor, so I am not knocking churches in general.

bob


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

ki4meu said:


> There is another survivalist's forum that I have been reading on for about a year. One of the best known on the net. Suddenly I logged in last night to find myself threatened with having my account closed because I was a "lurker" who never posted. Not only that, it was insinuated that we who just read and had never posted might be spying for the government on other forum members.
> 
> I didn't know I had to post, and I didn't like being threatened. When I posted an introduction and expressed my iritation at being threatened my post was pulled and I was banned.
> 
> ...


Yea bob. That group has been a big discussion on one of my other groups. Several of the members there have been banned from the other site for the same type post you made. This other group is very busy, and does allow religious posts, as long as you do not bash any other religion. I am mostly lurking there, still feeling it out, but for the most part I like what I am seeing.

Vicky


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi PastorBob.

I don't care if you lurk or just ask questions here .. the US Government has no control over me unless they send their troops to Canada and take me south by force. 

Hope that you have something to share with us all in a pratical-nature - I would like to keep anything of a religious type discussion out of here. :beercheer:


----------

